# Markland Dam.hybrids?



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

I guess that the surf casting at Meldahl is shut-down due to construction? Can anyone confirm or deny?

I have to sling some lead for striper this weekend, and I feel homeless. Any reports from Markland? Ive never fished Markland, and Im sure that it is a lot different than fishing Meldahl. Is it possible/ advisable to sling 3oz spoons, topwater, or jigs into the current and see what comes-up? Ive been told that using longer surf rods (12) is a little difficult because of the slope of the shoreline? Any tips (lures and gear) would be greatly appreciatedif it is top secret, a PM might be better.

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## Ajax (May 16, 2008)

I do believe that the access is better on the Indiana side and for that you need an Indiana license. The locks are on the KY side. Though I have never fished it. Let us know what you catch. I need summer fishing options.


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

I have both, but I think that either a KY or IN license is ok from either side of the river.


----------



## catfishhunter33 (Apr 6, 2004)

I guess that the surf casting at Meldahl is shut-down due to construction? Can anyone confirm or deny?

confirm

http://www.journal-news.com/news/ha...ctric-plant-789006.html?cxtype=rss_local-news


i have fished at markland tossing the usual 3-4 oz stuff, there is a very limited area to cast from


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

catfishhunter33 said:


> i have fished at markland tossing the usual 3-4 oz stuff, there is a very limited area to cast from


How close to the dam can boats get at Markland?

Hopefully, closer than the "end of the lockwall" restictions that we faced at Meldahl.


----------



## hoosiertransplant (Apr 20, 2009)

BMustang said:


> How close to the dam can boats get at Markland?
> 
> Hopefully, closer than the "end of the lockwall" restictions that we faced at Meldahl.


It is posted to stay back 150' but I've never seen anyone enforce it & few obey it. If you're going to boat all the way up to the dam please be courteous to the shore fisherman and don't motor around in circles right in front of what little room they have to work with (up in the corner at least). 

There was nothing biting there yesterday but at times it can be good for a variety of species.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

There is a discharge on the KY side about 6-8 miles down from markland that is loaded with big stripers at night. We see em there about 90% of the time when we troll thru there bowfishing.


----------

